# Angtropin GH



## nitrovenom (Feb 12, 2016)

hi any one used angtropin gh it has yellow tops and scratch codes , all seems good with sides but not cutting fat like other gh ive used before ??


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 12, 2016)

never heard of it man.  stick to known GH labs as its the most faked or ultra low dosed stuff that gets passed around.  

ppl make lots of cash of newbies.  

as stated, good to have to here.........ul fit right in


----------



## mugzy (Feb 12, 2016)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19125-ANGTROPIN-review

Sounds like a generic UGL GH.


----------



## WARRIOR (Feb 13, 2016)

I have never heard anything negative about angtropin, but it is not very well known.  It is just another chinese generic.


----------



## nitrovenom (Feb 13, 2016)

thank you for your advise been running gh for 5 years on and off just cant afford pharma grade anymore ,but cant live with out gh lol , so please any trusted opinions on what to use would be good so I can try and source it ?? yeah hope I do fit in I have a lot of knowledge in certain areas and certainly not a newbie body builder and love the banter , thanks for any advice


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 13, 2016)

nitrovenom said:


> thank you for your advise been running gh for 5 years on and off just cant afford pharma grade anymore ,but cant live with out gh lol , so please any trusted opinions on what to use would be good so I can try and source it ?? yeah hope I do fit in I have a lot of knowledge in certain areas and certainly not a newbie body builder and love the banter , thanks for any advice



Quit whoring yourself out for GH and read the rules. This isn't a source board.


----------



## nitrovenom (Feb 13, 2016)

whoaring !! fxxk off , will read the rules was only after some advise


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 13, 2016)

nitrovenom said:


> whoaring !! fxxk off , will read the rules was only after some advise



Yes whoring


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes, yes. Let's all tell mods to **** off. What a great way to break the ice.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 13, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Yes, yes. Let's all tell mods to **** off. What a great way to break the ice.



He can tell me to fukk off all he wants, doesn't bother me and I'll get a laugh out of it but if he begins flaming other members just let me know and I will send doc love his way


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 13, 2016)

nitrovenom said:


> whoaring !! fxxk off , will read the rules was only after some advise



You got called a whore hahaha , I got gh how are your mouth skills ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 13, 2016)

nitrovenom said:


> thank you for your advise been running gh for 5 years on and off just cant afford pharma grade anymore ,but cant live with out gh lol , so please any trusted opinions on what to use would be good so I can try and source it ?? yeah hope I do fit in I have a lot of knowledge in certain areas and certainly not a newbie body builder and love the banter , thanks for any advice



Only way I would start to touch Gh again is if it's HG.  The generics out of China are dicey. Supposedly some good ones starting to make a comeback. Generic black tops and gray tops.


----------



## WARRIOR (Feb 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Only way I would start to touch Gh again is if it's HG.  The generics out of China are dicey. Supposedly some good ones starting to make a comeback. Generic black tops and gray tops.



I actually just did a random serum test on the greys when I went to get my free t checked.   Came back at 7.4.  Needless to say I was not happy.  Pharma only from now on for me.


----------



## nitrovenom (Feb 15, 2016)

thanks for sensible advice , will keep running the ang for now as sides are their and kept my gains after a long juice cycle so think its real gh but just probley not the best quality but cant justify pharma price at this moment in time


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 15, 2016)

nitrovenom said:


> thanks for sensible advice , will keep running the ang for now as sides are their and kept my gains after a long juice cycle so think its real gh but just probley not the best quality but cant justify pharma price at this moment in time



In the long run pharma would be cheaper..Get a few bunk or low dosed kits and there is your lost kit of pharma


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 15, 2016)

WARRIOR said:


> I actually just did a random serum test on the greys when I went to get my free t checked.   Came back at 7.4.  Needless to say I was not happy.  Pharma only from now on for me.



if you need to ask about your GH source or type.....your going to end up with serm tests like this and make guys rich.  

stick to tes


----------



## nitrovenom (Feb 16, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> In the long run pharma would be cheaper..Get a few bunk or low dosed kits and there is your lost kit of pharma


yeah I no but the initial outlay for pharma  is more to start with and I just cant afford it at this moment in time but I totally get what your saying. but think this gear is ok for what it costs so will have to stick with it until something better comes up at similar price but from what I can tell all Chinese gh is gamble


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> In the long run pharma would be cheaper..Get a few bunk or low dosed kits and there is your lost kit of pharma



This is a good point.  Whatever you paid for the angtropin was money down the drain.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> if you need to ask about your GH source or type.....your going to end up with serm tests like this and make guys rich.
> 
> stick to tes



He knows. Warrior isn't new to this.


----------



## nitrovenom (Feb 16, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> He knows. Warrior isn't new to this.



am I missing something ? ive seen serum test results on this product and looks ok ? so why would you suggest this product is still bunk, would appreciate advice , really don't wanna waste more money , I feel like im being naïve ? but don't no any better if im not told ? are these test results faked ? and why do I get all the sides from this product ??


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 16, 2016)

nitrovenom said:


> am I missing something ? ive seen serum test results on this product and looks ok ? so why would you suggest this product is still bunk, would appreciate advice , really don't wanna waste more money , I feel like im being naïve ? but don't no any better if im not told ? are these test results faked ? and why do I get all the sides from this product ??



Biologically inactive HGH can raise serum GH levels without raising IGF levels


----------



## nitrovenom (Feb 18, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Biologically inactive HGH can raise serum GH levels without raising IGF levels[/  thank you been doing some research and its opened up a whole new can of worms , found some really good research on this product on eroids forum lots of test results etc , looks a good product and has put my mind at rest !! but god theirs more to gh than I realised never as straight forward as I thought, so for me looking stupid on here as helped me in the long run !! thank you


----------



## WARRIOR (Feb 18, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> He knows. Warrior isn't new to this.



Its ok...I'm new to this board, but I have been on "the boards" since Y2K lol  I am just trying to branch out and not have all my eggs in one basket.


----------

